# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Как получить водительские права без обучения в автошколе

## acontinent

Водительские права - обязательный документ, для того, чтобы сесть за руль транспортного средства. Но если в прошлом данные удостоверения можно было получить после обучения и экзамена, то на текущий момент появилась куда более удобная альтернатива в виде приобретения через интернет.
Заказ прав через интернет стал проще и выгоднее. На сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] сделать это можно всего за три дня, затем документ доставят прямо до дверей заказчика. Представить себе что-то подобное в недалеком прошлом было невозможно. Да и столь выгодного сочетания стоимости и качества тоже не имелось.
Естественно, продавцов водительских прав в сети интернет хватает, и в среди некоторых предложений можно увидеть очень низкие расценки. Однако практика показала, что дешевизна часто является показателем плохого качества документа. Впрочем, и высокая цена также не становится гарантией изготовления надежных и безопасных для использования прав. В связи с этим смотреть следует первым делом на авторитет продавца.
Многие волнуются о том, насколько безопасно можно использовать даже качественные документы подобного рода. Если речь ведется о действительно хорошо сделанных документах, то использовать их можно без проблем. Т.к. они абсолютно ничем не отличаются от оригинальных. Кроме этого, эти документы даже отражены в базе данных, и работник ГИБДД может это проверить. Впрочем, если водить по правилам и не делать серьёзных нарушений, не садиться за руль пьяным, проверок просто не будет. Так что можно говорить с уверенностью о том, что использовать такие документы можно без проблем.

----------

